
Philip Wadler's talk on generics for Go (“Featherweight Go”) - mseepgood
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq0WFigax_c
======
mseepgood
Here's the corresponding paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.11710](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.11710)

~~~
asplake
And HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23368453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23368453)

------
agumonkey
It's fun to see all this people named on ACM journals chatting on youtube.

